# Information on dwarf caiman



## Ian2016 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi I'm new to the forms and I am looking for someone who has experience in keeping dwarf caiman or crocodilians. I'm experienced reptile keeper over 10yrs and I keep large lizards so very hands on.

I have done extensive research care sheets through to local council and natural environment, I have also gone through youtube and researched everything I can find, but a lot of information is very little or poor. The questions I have are;
vet checks by local council is this a one off or is it mandatory on a regular basis?

What is the best environment for a hatchling, through to adults starting with a vivarium with a built in pond or is a aquarium better?

Handling training and control I know these will never be tame but controling for medical problems? If I get any health problems 

Housing what is the best filters/ filtration and strength of pumps and what is the best? Progression as they get older?
Also belly heat? Do they require an underground heating aswell. And what are there true growth rates. Also I'm looking for a breeder or a company that is reliable and has healthy animals. I have contacted a few on line but seemly very poor info on sites and no response from them. I hope someone can help me out thank you I have posted same or similar on newbie forms.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll let keepers answer the husbandry questions, although the inspection is mandatory at application and each biannual licence renewal, at your own expense. This applies for all species on the schedule - and rightly so.


----------



## Ian2016 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi thank you for your reply the only thing I cant find is how much a veterinary check will cost seem to be an unknown cost? Obviously I know it will be expensive but it would be ideally an advantage to know in advance for this unknown cost. Any insight into what it would be would be of great benefit to view all the hidden costs. If you know of anything else please let me know thank you so much for your time and help.:+1:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Ian2016 said:


> Hi thank you for your reply the only thing I cant find is how much a veterinary check will cost seem to be an unknown cost? Obviously I know it will be expensive but it would be ideally an advantage to know in advance for this unknown cost. Any insight into what it would be would be of great benefit to view all the hidden costs. If you know of anything else please let me know thank you so much for your time and help.:+1:


Ask your local authority, as they usually choose the vet, anyway. There are some exceptions to this, but don't get your hopes up about you being one of them. Vet fees vary. It depends on the vet.


----------



## Shakey25 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi Ian where are you based I'm just in the process of doing all this stuff my self I'm in wirral and my council advised me that the bill for the vet coming out would be £70 which isn't too steep. The only problem with my council is that they want me to have hands on experience from someone who already has a caiman just my luck I can't find anyone willing to help me out I'm even willing to pay someone but still no help. 
I'm 36 and had my first reptile when I was 7 and haven't stopped since I just even gave up my collection to pursue this.
Let me no were ur based mate an I mite be able to advise a bit better on vet fee.
Cheers dave


----------



## Trevor mcdonald (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello Dave, this is my first post after a lot of lurking and reading made the move and joined, do u still come on here and how did u get on with setting up 
Thanks 👍


----------

